# How to propagate this plant



## Basara (Nov 17, 2014)

I picked up this plant a few weeks ago from Big Al's, planted it right in without removing the metal holder. So far it is going well. I am referring to the plant right in the middle of background.

I am interested in maybe trimming some of the taller bits and RE planting them behind the Java fern. What would be the best to to trim and replant then as I forgot what type of plant it is.

Appreciate all the help!


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

That looks like Asian Ambulia (Limnophila sessiliflora). It's a fast growing plant. In terms of propagating it, just trim it. Any stem you chop will split into two new stems.

Also feel free to remove the metal holder, the stems bound in it will most likely rot since the metal holder compresses them. If you plant them in bunches of 3 stems, hopefully you will get a nicer root system.


----------

